# First post and a question



## peter nap (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello everyone. 
I trapped a lot 30 years ago but it was all #2 coil, and long spring. My only snaring was spring poles for rabbits.

I need to set a lot of snares for coyotes. I am certain to catch hunting dogs from people that can't read no trespassing signs.

I want to make sure I don't hurt the dogs (I like dogs, hate trespassers)

What do you use as a stop and can the snare be used without a lock?

Thanks!


----------



## peter nap (Nov 27, 2008)

After some reading, I need cable restraints, not snares. Doesn't look like much difference.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

If you want them to be non lethal you will have to use a relaxing washer lock, they make several types. They should be set in areas where there is no entanglement to work properly. I know the snare shop makes some cable restraints that are already put together for you.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

The difference is that when an animal stops fighting the snare or cable restraint with a relaxing type lock it loosens up enough to allow blood flow to the brain. With other locks the more they fight it the tighter it gets and does not loosen up at all. Examples of lethal locks would be Amburg or cam locks. If you use some that are not meant to be lethal it is best to check them daily to avoid chew outs.


----------



## peter nap (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks huntinND. I'll look at the snare shop


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

No problem, if you buy a dozen or so that are pre-made it will give you an idea of how they are put together. It will cost less to make them yourself by buying all the supplies if you are planning on setting a bunch. They usually get wrecked after one catch so you can save the parts and buy some cable to re-make them.


----------

